# Gen 1 vs Gen 2 performance



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

JDH said:


> ...before I do something stupid and regrettable...


LOL...Let me guess, you drove your Gen 1 to the local Chevy dealer and you’re drooling over the new Gen 2. That new car smell is intoxicating and the 50+ mpg sounds awesome but you’re not sure you want another 5 year loan commitment, higher insurance and registration..something like that?

I don’t have a Gen 2 but from what I’ve read GM has done a good job. Previous Gen 1 folks report it’s nice to have a spare tire, improved fuel economy, similar performance (less hp/torque but lighter car). Also many like the manual trans option, something not available with Gen 1 CTD. 

One thing previous Gen 1 owners ‘regret’ w/Gen 2 is the smaller fuel tank and some (not too many) dislike the auto-stop feature.

Good luck on your research and keep us posted!


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Not yet, it is still on the truck on the way to the dealer. But I am a sucker for Hatchbacks. 2018 Nightfall Gray Diesel Auto RS.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

I never owned a Gen 1, but I do love my Gen 2. Close to 6k miles and love this fuel mileage. One complaint I've heard is the DEF range on Gen 2 is alot less than Gen 1. May be the tank size or a more robust injection rate. It seems most are getting the first drop from "Full" to a percent range is around 3.5k to 4k miles. Mine came on at 3.7k miles.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Quick note. Inventory manager said it should be there Monday. He will call me it is off the truck.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

JDH said:


> Quick note. Inventory manager said it should be there Monday. He will call me it is off the truck.


Excited to see a ‘18 diesel, post some pics!


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

I went to look at a '17 diesel at our local dealer, and when the salesman got the key fob, the vehicle was totally dead. Not a very good first impression. But I would still like to hear what people think of them. It's on sale right now and it's a very tempting deal.


----------



## NoDanaOnlyZool (Jun 29, 2017)

I never had nor drove a Gen 1 Cruze Diesel, but I own a Gen 2 Manual Transmission Cruze Diesel, and I'm thrilled with it. I just hit 15,000 miles in about 3.5 months, and I'm still averaging 52.4 MPG. The car has plenty of torque for passing vehicles on the highway without a downshift from 6th gear. This is my first Diesel vehicle that I've owned (though my Dad had a 1980 Audi 5000S Diesel when it was new), and I am definitely a fan! I have averaged about 3300 miles before refilling the DEF tank, but the longest interval was over 5000 miles (and I was at 12% DEF remaining; it also told me each time I started the car what the mileage range was, the lowest figure of which was 264 miles until it needed a refill). It's not hard to find DEF either; every dealership should have it, as do most Auto Parts Stores. 

If you are considering a Cruze Diesel, finding one in stock may be harder than anything else. I'm at a large Chevy Dealership in KC, MO today and the Manager told me that they haven't even had one yet. I lucked into getting mine, and I'm so glad that I did! If I could change anything about it, I'd love to have a nicer stereo and larger wheels and tires (17" instead of 16" would be fine). Slightly stiffer suspension would work for me as well, but the ride is very smooth, and I would not want to completely get rid of that.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Inventory manager finally replied. Going to be at least another week.


----------



## Earthangel496 (Oct 17, 2017)

Just picked our 2018 CTD Sedan up last Thursday. Ordered it August 9th, delivered October 12th. Almost nine weeks to get the first CTD in Central Florida. There were on 5 available in a 500 mile radius when we placed our order


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

The inventory manager checked to see if he could find another diesel hatch that was in stock at a dealership anywhere in the state to get transferred in. There are two in Texas, both sitting still in San Antonio being held for some reason. Best guess now, two to three weeks at best.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I can only speak to the auto models, as that's all I've driven. Performance is - more or less - identical between the 1.6TD and 2.0 TD despite the HP/tq loss. The weight loss and gearing makes up for it. The 1.6 diesel is just about as quick as the higher-HP 1.4T floored, and much more torquey at partial throttle.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I can only speak to the auto models, as that's all I've driven. Performance is - more or less - identical between the 1.6TD and 2.0 TD despite the HP/tq loss. The weight loss and gearing makes up for it. The 1.6 diesel is just about as quick as the higher-HP 1.4T floored, and much more torquey at partial throttle.


Thanks, this is exactly the info I was looking for.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Well crap, now the thing may not be here for eight more weeks.


----------

